# perch?



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a pond that is about 3/4 an acr. it has a lot of bluegill in it w/ some nice bass. I want to add yellow perch to it, any thoughts guys w/ experience. the pond is 10' deep and is spring fed, thanks for any and all thoughts


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a similar pond size and depth just not spring fed, I added Perch from the start and while I get a little bit of reproduction, the problem I have now is my other fish are eating the little ones so with that said, youll need to stock adults to get them started, that means fish in the 8+ " range and those are pretty expensive but if you do a big drop of those adults right now, hopefully they will do well over the winter while other species are semi dormant ( IE. Bass) so they wont get eaten, then in April they will spawn if you have something for them to drape there eggs on like cedar trees or stacked pallets. That would be my plan, I think Id try to get at least 50 adults or more to jump start them, they typically do not spawn real well so having too many of them is OK. Very unlikely with bass and gills around they could ever take over. 
Oh yeah I pellet feed mine and also have a bottom diffuser aeration system, both will help them out and make the smaller ones grow quickly so they don't get eaten.

Salmonid


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Good point Salmonid on pellet feeding. It actually takes a lot of pressure off other smaller fish. I'm taking a bunch of perch and crappie (black) out this spring. Getting to many and to big.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I put in over 100 a year and half ago all sizes, 4-8 inches and have never seen one since they went into the pond.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Leupy, Im sure there are still some around, in my pond there are plenty of them but I only catch them in the early spring and late in the fall and even then its only when I use minnows. I also see them at my pellet feedings sometimes but never in the hot summer. and I have never caught one through the ice??? but they are there, I got 18 of them one day// go figure... are you really trying to fish for them or hoping they show up randomly??

Salmonid


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Ditto on that Salmonid.... Mine love the minnows and pellets also. If the ice is safe, going to try some ice-fishing later on today (1st time in the last few years):Banane30:.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2010)

@hunt4smallies--I would recommend stocking around 50 YP in the 4-6" size class


----------

